# Hanging in Iowa



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like that show, did you buy anything cool from there?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome Pauly! Love the show.My wife thinks I'm crazy for watchin these guys dig through peoples junk.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Awesome Pauly! Love the show.My wife thinks I'm crazy for watchin these guys dig through peoples junk.


It is an awesome show. And workaholic no I didn't buy anything. We were gonna make it back there after a store we did but it was late and we just wanted to get the hell out of dodge. Plus with the small figures I make I couldn't afford anything


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> It is an awesome show. And workaholic no I didn't buy anything. We were gonna make it back there after a store we did but it was late and we just wanted to get the hell out of dodge. Plus with the small figures I make I couldn't afford anything


I was hoping I would see on the next episode Dannie D telling Mike she sold you the boot you are next to. 
I will have to stop into the Nashville store they are opening, I get up that way often.


----------

